# Hacer trampa en una audiometría



## yiyi (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola:

Tengo que realizarme una prueba médica para unas oposiciones, de la que una parte es una audiometría, tengo un problema de ruido a los 4.000 Hz, obsea cuando con unos auriculares me ponen un sonido a esta frecuencia, empiezo a escucharla a los 30dB. Como podría fabricarme algún dispositivo (pequeño), que cuando escuchara esta frecuencia vibrara por ejemplo, o que poniendo este dispositivo en contacto con el cable de los auriculares la detectara a 8 dB, por ejemplo. Son estudiante de ingeniería.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

Creo que estas muerto o muerta.

Pero si insistes puedes comprarte unos audifonos digitales intracanal programados a esa frecuencia que te saldran unos U$ 1000 cada uno.
Cualquier otra cosa que intentes se te notara a kilometros de distancia, el que te hara la audiometria no creo que sea ciego.

Un engaño que puedes intentar es "Decir" que el resto de las frecuencias de control las escuchas a mayor señal,  o se si comienzas a escuchar 500 Hz a 5 DB te callas la boca y esperas a llegar 10 DB, cuando llegues a tus 4000 Hz ahi no te callas, con esto tal vez convenzas a tu otorrinolangologo o el titulo que tenga de que tu curva de sensibilidad es un poco mejor, "Sordo pero parejo".

Saludos y suerte !!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 27, 2007)

En españa utilizamos un curioso dispositivo que se llama Jamon pata negra de jabugo.

Busca en internet el ne567 o detector de tono


----------



## jona (Jul 27, 2007)

hola
no estoy seguro si tu prueva de audiometria es solo una prueva, o es una prueva personal por algun problema de salud.
yo personalmente diria que no hay nada para evitar tal prueva,osea para modificar sus resultados.

personalmente pase por una de estas,hace unos años,cuando tuve un accidente,me tuvieron que hacer una y se resolvio que tenia una leve perdida en el oido izquierdo,mientras el derecho estaba ok.
esto se debia a que tenia un derrame de sangre en el oido que tapaba un poco muy poco mi oido,me dijeron que esa sangre deberia secarse sola y el problema estaria resuelto,paso lo contrario la sangre se seco aparentemente y sigo con esa perdida en el oido.
supuestamente esta el ojo conectado en referencia al oido,por lo que en el ojo izquierdo tambien tengo unas gotitas de sangre,producto de el derrame en el oido,todo el accidente se debio a un supuesto parocardiaco,por que me desmaye y golpee mi cabeza contra el piso,asi de seco.....................
me fui de tema creo..,pero si es una prueva que necesitas para determinar tu estado de salud,no debes modicarla.
saludos.


----------

